# Fireplace project - refacing with stone



## CurtX (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a masonry fireplace that is surrounded by ceramic tile.  The wall around this is just plaster over the masonry.  I'm wanting to reface all of this from the floor to the ceiling with stone. Likely a limestone look which matches the stone on the outside of my house.

Can I just place decorative stone over the ceramic tile and the plastered wall? Both are in good, solid shape.  Or will this require the tile to be stripped and the wall prepped with some other material?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello CurtX and Welcome to the Forum:
If you are cementing stone to the existing wall I would want to do some preping. However, if you are talking about laying the stone in front of the wall and not depending on the wall to hold it up ( except with brick ties )  then go to it. Make sure the floor can carry the load first.
Glenn


----------



## CurtX (Oct 15, 2006)

actually I am planning on using something like Cultured Stone or similar stone veneers.  I stumbled upon alot of useful information at http://www.culturedstone.com/

It includes installation guides and a directory of dealers close to me.  Apparently what I want to do is more of a trend than I first realized, so finding information hasn't been too difficult as I thought it would.  Although now I am tackling the notion if I can in fact do it myself or if this is better left to a professional.


----------

